
Keep Ruby Weird - caleb_thompson
http://keeprubyweird.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=announcement
======
robinhoode
Seems like a good idea. How do they plan to do it?

~~~
caleb_thompson
Can you be more specific? We'll be hosting downtown at the Alamo Drafthouse
Ritz, a movie theater known for its quality experiences and great food. We're
holding a CFP for speakers.

Does that answer your question?

~~~
rogerdpack
how is that weird?

~~~
techpeace
It's a reference to this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Austin_Weird](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Austin_Weird)

